# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Другие новости  >  OpenBSD перешёл на обязательное использование механизма защиты W^X [not-a-virus:RiskTool.NSIS.ExtInstall.b, not-a-virus:Downloader.NSIS.Agent.afp
 > ]

## CyberWriter

Проект OpenBSD*перешёл*на обязательное применение механизма защиты памяти*W^X*(Write XOR Execute), суть которого в том, что страницы памяти процесса не могут быть одновременно доступны на запись и исполнение. 




https://www.anti-malware.ru/news/2016-05-29/19128

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## CyberHelper

Статистика проведенного лечения:
Получено карантинов: *1*Обработано файлов: *3*В ходе лечения обнаружены вредоносные программы:
 c:\programdata\microsoft\macromed\flash player\94f0a81e-d6be-44ea-97cd-0420ff41618b\75a966fb-ceff-4c5d-8c6b-94e37b48f99d.exe - *not-a-virus:Downloader.NSIS.Agent.afp* c:\users\uldron\appdata\local\microsoft\extensions  \extsetup.exe - *not-a-virus:RiskTool.NSIS.ExtInstall.b* c:\users\uldron\appdata\roaming\c731200 - *Trojan.Win32.Agent.igny* ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject1.56622, BitDefender: Worm.Dorkbot.U, AVAST4: Win32:Androp [Drp] )

----------

